# Can rabbits eat bananas?



## harley189 (Dec 6, 2012)

I know banana chips but what about cut up bananas?


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, but just like any fruit, small ammounts in moderation.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep, never overdo it on fruit. They're so high in sugar, it isn't healthy. Plus, they can easily get an upset tummy, and also as my Ripley does when he has much fruit, he leaves cecotrophes everywhere.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't eat one without having rabbits in my face


----------



## missyscove (Dec 6, 2012)

Once they start they just can't stop. Never make the mistake of finishing your banana without saving a tiny bit for your bun friends or they will shun you. At least, that's what my two seem to do.


----------



## bunny2008 (Dec 6, 2012)

My little Brandy eats bananas I give him a little on in awhile. He loves grapes which I only give him 2 per week. Bananas are a good little treat for them.


----------



## Thumperina (Dec 6, 2012)

my rabbits do not eat bananas. I wonder why. I offered several times


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Dec 6, 2012)

Bananas and blue berries are crack for mine. They don't get them very often, but occasionally I'll throw a human sized bite (split between two rabbits) into their veggies about twice a month, if that.


----------



## Guilty (Dec 6, 2012)

1 of 2 of my bunnys likes banana, and 2 of 3 dogs will eat it. Some LOVE IT, some could care less I guess.


----------



## Kpink (Dec 6, 2012)

I like watching their bums twitch when they eat bananas!


----------



## JBun (Dec 6, 2012)

Like other's said, small portions are usually ok. Unles your rabbit has digestive problems. Then you will probably want to avoid sugary treats.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 6, 2012)

Fresh bananas are better then rabbit chips, as they don't contain oil. Honey likes dried treats [& also I can give them when I don't have a banana on hand], so I make dried banana strips from banana peel. I wash the banana before peeling it, then cut the peel up into serving-sized strips, place it on a plastic sheet outside of the peel down, & the strips dry in a few days.


----------



## RollingHills (Dec 6, 2012)

My bunnies prefer the skin of the bannana rather than bannana itself. I've heard from a few people saying you should only feed them skin... But in Australia they don't know much and arn't open to alot of things.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine go crazy for it. Just give a little each day (or less often). Mine also like grapes (they get those more often than the banana. When they get it I give them each 1 grape). I have not tried many other fruits with them though. I have frozen blueberries for making smoothies with but my parents will not let me give any to my rabbits because they are too expensive.


----------



## harley189 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm gonna try giving my Polly a little piece and see how she does with it


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 7, 2012)

Thumperina said:


> my rabbits do not eat bananas. I wonder why. I offered several times



Agnes just recently FINALLY tried banana. And she loves it. It took months  I adopted Archie in Oct and he went crazy from the start. Agnes would even sit next to Archie and watch him eat it and she still wouldnt try it.

Now, they both know the word "nana" amd come running when I say it:bunny22: and her face is hysterical when she noms. It's like she's saying "why did I wait so long for this!? This is heaven!!" haha


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 7, 2012)

I think that is one of the best things about having a pair- they teach each other things! Most of the time it is good, but sometimes it is a naughty behavior and annoying. So far Bunnicula taught Panda to chew on twigs (he had horrible teeth when he came but they are lovely now), Cinderella litter trained Houdini, who then trained Sophie when she came. I loved to see how they nip their mate in the butt if they pottied in the wrong place. HA! Much more effective than I could be.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

MiniLopHop said:


> I think that is one of the best things about having a pair- they teach each other things! Most of the time it is good, but sometimes it is a naughty behavior and annoying. So far Bunnicula taught Panda to chew on twigs (he had horrible teeth when he came but they are lovely now), Cinderella litter trained Houdini, who then trained Sophie when she came. I loved to see how they nip their mate in the butt if they pottied in the wrong place. HA! Much more effective than I could be.



That is too funny about the nipping on the but to litter train :clapping:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Dec 8, 2012)

Thumperina said:


> my rabbits do not eat bananas. I wonder why. I offered several times




you have to remember some rabbits are picky eaters, when it comes to treats, 3 of my 4 rabbits will eat anything, 1 of my Rabbits will not touch the yogurt treats


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 8, 2012)

yogurt treats are quite bad for them, btw, since they're lactose intolerant


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2012)

Bananas are definitely the food of choice around here! I have to watch Ned though because he will choke on banana if the piece is too big. His portion always gets broken up into teeny pieces. I'll always remember the day Skyler got into my bag and ate 3/4 of a banana all by himself... My theory on why they like bananas so much is 1) they have such a pervasive smell so it's easy to tell if one's around, and 2) they are soft so can be eaten really fast!


----------



## Shmoo06 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stitch loves bananas. Mumbles won't touch them except in banana chip form. lol. Moderation is key as others have said


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 8, 2012)

Ours won't eat them and only Finn will eat strawberry. They all like apples though.


----------



## BugLady (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine love banana peels! I'll hang one from the top of the cage so they have to work to get it, they'll nibble while up on their hind feet. Too cute.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Jul 25, 2013)

it's the rabbit brand of treats they get and they get 1 a day


----------



## HomeworkCrazy (Jul 27, 2013)

God of course lol all 4 of mine love bananas!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine love bananas. They just go crazy for them lol.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 28, 2013)

ArmyGuyDan said:


> it's the rabbit brand of treats they get and they get 1 a day



Do you mean you feed an entire banana every day??

Be careful. That is major sugar overload and could cause health problems. It's generally recommended to feed a max of 1 tablespoons worth per day at most. 

(Not sure if that's what you meant or not.)


----------



## DrSki (Jul 28, 2013)

Sydney absolutely loves bananas and will beg for them. If she hears my husband in the kitchen when she's out in the evening, she'll run to the edge of the carpet and wait until he brings her a piece. She is a fruit lover. You do have to watch the amounts they get each day (we've been able to up Syd's a bit, since she is older and can't keep on weight very well, she gets a few more treats throughout the day - fruit and other tasty bits).


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are mine enjoying their banana!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae53AvCQ2G0[/ame]


----------



## roxyllsk (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine love bananas ! I save them a bit of mine every day. 

I didn't know you could feed them the peels, is that better for them than the banana itself ?

And I have to watch when I'm cleaning the condo and putting veggies in there for them. My young dog will steal bananas and carrots LOL.


----------

